

Code For Twilio's Free Fantasy Football Draft Room App (Node.js + Redis) - crabasa
https://github.com/crabasa/ff-draft-app

======
imp
I don't get it. Is it just a conference call? I wasn't going to give them
permission to use my microphone or camera, so I couldn't tell if it did
anything else.

~~~
crabasa
Yes, it's essentially an app that creates online conference calls. I would
have liked to ship some more features (list of participants, chatting, etc)
but didn't have time.

This app also showcases two early versions of NPM modules for Twilio:

1) twiliosig[1]: used to valid that HTTP requests for TwiML documents are
coming from Twilio.com and not an unwanted 3rd party.

2) twilio-client-token[2]: used to generate JSON web tokens[3]. This is a hard
requirement for Node.js developers who want to build Twilio Client[4] web
applications.

[1]: <https://npmjs.org/package/twiliosig>

[2]: <https://npmjs.org/package/twilio-client-token>

[3]: [http://self-issued.info/docs/draft-ietf-oauth-json-web-
token...](http://self-issued.info/docs/draft-ietf-oauth-json-web-token.html)

[4]: <http://www.twilio.com/docs/client/twilio-js>

~~~
imp
Okay, makes sense. It looks like a cool technology demonstration. I've been
exploring node and I've done a lot with fantasy football so I'll probably
check this out further.

I guess by "features" I was expecting things like a list of fantasy football
players, a draft timer, a way to display who was picked, etc.

~~~
crabasa
At best this was always going to be a companion app, since almost all fantasy
football leagues (ESPN, NFL, Yahoo) have online draft tools. I _wish_ that
kind of data was exposed via a real-time API, let's hope someone from the
Yahoo API team reads this thread.

